# Screwdriver w/triangle tip?



## binky (Jan 11, 2004)

Please help!
I've got a growing number of kiddie toys that have special screws on them I don't recognize. The recess in the button-head is triangular. (Sort of like a Scrulox only a triangle instead of a square.) Anybody seen a screwdriver that's shaped like this? Does it have a name???

I've asked my Snap-on guy, and I searched a local, huge, electronics store. Oh, and of course I've tried searching on the web. No luck. Nothing matches, even in those sets with all the other interesting types of "security" drivers. (Wings, cams, etc) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Brio toys have these, and also a growing number of other toys. I CAN'T ACCEPT "NO USER-SERVICEABLE PARTS INSIDE" and I suspect other CPF'ers can't either.

Any help or links or whatever would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## GJW (Jan 11, 2004)

http://www.tamperproof.com/


----------



## Saaby (Jan 11, 2004)

I've taken stuff apart with those screws using a carefully placed, correctly sized flat-head screwdriver.


----------



## NeonLights (Jan 11, 2004)

You could always make your own screwdriver bits for screws like this. Just buy a 1/4" x 1/4" bit for a buck or two and grind it down until it is the correct size. A few minutes with a bench grinder or a vise and dremel should do it.

-Keith


----------



## binky (Jan 11, 2004)

GJW You've solved it thank you!!!

It's some new standard named "*TP3*" with sizes in "TL1" etc.

Here's something like the annoying little thing I was trying to describe (I hope it's okay to post) from tamperproof.com (same image also at onguardfasteners.com. Product also carried by hudsonfasteners.com) 






Saaby I may try the screwdriver technique but I'd rather get the right bit, but I'd need to get the screws out, then back in. Sounds kinda scary that I'd probably strip the head somewhere along the way.

NeonLights I guess I should put my grinder to good use! I will probably do that if these companies won't sell me the bit. I'd try a Scrulox and go at it.

Thanks again! I knew CPF'ers would have the answers! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## aso (Jan 13, 2004)

Binky 

Check your PM.


----------



## binky (Jan 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*aso said:*
Binky 

Check your PM. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## BLU3_SHOCK (Jan 22, 2004)

i know i want one to that and about last year i had oral surgury to get my mouth staightened and adjusted. that and they screwed stuff in place. well during my check up when they were seeing that every thing was good. i asked them what type of screws they used but they didn't know what they were called so then i asked her what the shape was and she said it was the one that looks like a divison sign minius the flat peice which i now know are called snake eyes which man those screws are expensive so is the bit. that and recently i found a set that i was going to buy but $67 usds for a 15 peice set of the security bits and it had the triangular bit that you wanted i will post the url as soon as i find the site.


----------



## binky (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh thanks Blu3_Shock, but fortunately I've already bought a one of those triangle TP3 bits. Gosh, those tamperproof heads are showing up frequently now. Must be some liability thing. 

Now about that surgury -- Wow, that sounds painful if they were using screws. I guess it makes sense for a periodontist(?) to use a "not user-serviceable" screw in that case, though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif I hope all turned out very well! (Back in high school I had a friend who had his whole jaw redesigned so it'd fit better. He was so incredibly happy with the result and he smiled a lot. I think it had been difficult for him to chew right beforehand too. What a great thing some modern medicine can do.) 

If you want a link to where I bought it lemme know. I'm not sure these places want it easily available, I suppose because then the standard would lose its value of being obscure.


----------



## dchme (Jan 10, 2010)

binky said:


> Oh thanks Blu3_Shock, but fortunately I've already bought a one of those triangle TP3 bits. Gosh, those tamperproof heads are showing up frequently now. Must be some liability thing.
> 
> Now about that surgury -- Wow, that sounds painful if they were using screws. I guess it makes sense for a periodontist(?) to use a "not user-serviceable" screw in that case, though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif I hope all turned out very well! (Back in high school I had a friend who had his whole jaw redesigned so it'd fit better. He was so incredibly happy with the result and he smiled a lot. I think it had been difficult for him to chew right beforehand too. What a great thing some modern medicine can do.)
> 
> If you want a link to where I bought it lemme know. I'm not sure these places want it easily available, I suppose because then the standard would lose its value of being obscure.



Sorry to bump this old thread. I'm looking for a screwdriver or bit to open my Brio trains. Can anyone confirm the size needed and where to purchase for cheap?


----------



## Jay R (Jan 10, 2010)

dchme said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread. I'm looking for a screwdriver or bit to open my Brio trains. Can anyone confirm the size needed and where to purchase for cheap?


 
That's what I needed one for. An old screwdriver and 5 mins with a grinding drill did the trick.


----------

